# Emma is seeking new connections



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Username previously She & Her Darkness/Library of Emma

American, with interests in psychology, philosophy, poetry; novels, film, and their creation; and the basic musings of life. I am looking for some conversations via Skype. Let's see where we can go with this.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

I hope you find people to talk to! Good luck!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Well I'm not very interesting compared to you but if you ever need to someone to vent to i'm a good listener so feel free to message me. (goes for anyone that reads this too  )


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would but seems like I never have time for much these days.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

With skype do you mean video chat?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

versikk said:


> With skype do you mean video chat?


I would assume so.

Have you gotten any responses yet Emma?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

versikk said:


> With skype do you mean video chat?


I have skyped with people on here before and it usually starts as text, then voice chat, then video chat. But I don't know about the op.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

versikk said:


> With skype do you mean video chat?





birddookie said:


> I would assume so.
> 
> Have you gotten any responses yet Emma?


I'd really like to start with texts; audio/video is certainly possible, but something I'd be more open to later on because of the anxiety involved. Thanks for the question, I hadn't realized how vague I was there.

I have had some responses.  I'd consider the thread closed.



karenw said:


> Any reason for various usernames? Not a way to be remembered. Your names sound familiar but Ive no idea who you are. Lasting effect.


They aren't ideal for remembering, no. When I have changed them, it has typically been at points when I felt the need to start with a clean slate. I only mentioned them now because I feel like the need for it is over, and someone might remember me better by the old name. D:


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Me?  If you are okey with an average person that is.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Bump


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I didn't get the part lol


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> versikk said:
> 
> 
> > With skype do you mean video chat?
> ...


Have to excuse us older folks, we think Skype is just video chat. ? Was also admiring your diligence I was like woah she's going straight for the jugular against her social anxiety by video chatting with random strangers with social anxiety.

Glad to see you got some responses, hopefully you make some friends and it leads to getting your social anxiety under control.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Wanna learn some french ?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@birddookie

Thank you for the moment of respect, however brief it was lol. I have made attempts at that before (chatting up strangers through video) and it didn't do much to alleviate anything. :hide Taking a slower approach here.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> @*birddookie*
> 
> Thank you for the moment of respect, however brief it was lol. I have made attempts at that before (chatting up strangers through video) and it didn't do much to alleviate anything. :hide Taking a slower approach here.


No problem! Still respect for you taking steps to overcome your social anxiety. It's like dragging a 500 gallon oil drum up the stairs of the empire state building to accomplish what everyday people can do with ease. I guess what we have to do is keep dragging that 500 gallon oil drum up the empire state building to a point where it becomes easy.


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

I like your handle. If you want to talk to me then PM me i'll skype you or give you my text. I'm currently single but not looking. Hope to hear from you soon.,


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

imwiththedj said:


> I like your handle. If you want to talk to me then PM me i'll skype you or give you my text. I'm currently single but not looking. Hope to hear from you soon.,


Not to be a butt hole but she did state earlier in the thread that she considered this thread closed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

